# Omega Cal 286



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Well the watch i bought at christmas for myself is finally finished & i`m happy with the results.

Just a quick recap of the before & after pictures , all photos by myself.

I won`t bore you with what i did to it, i did that before, if your interested just look for omega cal 286.

Movement before & after, its amazing what you can do if you have time.

Dial before & after, & i even paid out & had a genuine Omega crown for it, at great expence i might add.

NO its not for sale, as i said in my previous post on this watch , i restored it so i could use it, not sell it on.



















i had a go at cleaning the dial, in the end i had to send it off.










The seconds hand looks bent because the watch is going , i pulled the crown out , as you can see but that did`nt stop it either.










Thanks for looking, on to the next restore.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Well done - I'm impressed.


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow! That's like a different watch. Well done.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

What a lovely job ! Well done, so many of these old watches are getting junked, it's great you've rescued one that almost didn't make it !


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

nice work, wear with pride


----------



## Fitz666 (Aug 22, 2013)

That looks lovely, well done...


----------



## GeeBeeFlyer (Jul 19, 2014)

Great job.

Wayne


----------



## GeorgeWils (Jul 17, 2014)

Good transformation!


----------



## Yesnogame (Aug 21, 2014)

That looks amazing. Is it an expensive process?


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

well done antony,looks superb,wear it in good health sir..cheers..greasemonk.


----------



## Upvcchange (Jul 14, 2014)

Who did the dial for you? If you don't mind me asking? I have an old Oris here I need to get done


----------



## maciejkon817 (Aug 31, 2014)

That was a real mess before, good job!


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

There are a good couple of dial people around, look to spend between 60 & 80 on getting one restored,.

David bill, v soni, have a look in the The British Horological Institute magazine, they would be the best indication.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

antony said:


> There are a good couple of dial people around, look to spend between 60 & 80 on getting one restored,.
> 
> David bill, v soni, have a look in the The British Horological Institute magazine, they would be the best indication.


There's also Roberto Facchini in Norwich - similar prices to David Bill.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

What an excellent result. What's this year's Christmas project going to be?

Rob


----------



## rhino2k (Oct 17, 2014)

I cannot believe some of these restorations! Great work!


----------



## craftvn (Oct 22, 2014)

very nice job


----------



## lemoni (Sep 9, 2012)

very nice work I have an 861 in very bad condition


----------



## 1878 (Oct 27, 2009)

Fantastic job, it's guard to believe what can be done


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Well this this last few months I have done so many' 2 omega's , one took 8 years , as the parts I needed are so scarce, two smiths , one that posted up on the forum andi bought soo much movements & spares that I'm now penniless.

So I've dicided that unless I win the lottery I will have to wait a whilebefore I get any thing else, trouble is all the spaes or repair watches. I've got off ebay recently look bargins untill you get them home in the cold light of day .

Take this one it was worse under the dial than I thought.

Stilli had a great deal of pleasure doing it and the out come was worth every penny.


----------

